# Some doodles from Sardonis



## Sardonis (Aug 25, 2012)

Granted mine's really "anime" and kinda silly. I'd like to see more drawn stuff by everyone! Comics are cool, too! C'mon!



This is a character of mine named Haccili. He's a desert-dwelling spirit of sand. I had to re-design him a bit for a game a while back, hence his outfit.


This is Sirius the Scarecrow, created for another game I was in. Everyone in Red Code was an inanimate object turned human with supernatural abilities based on their object. Being a scare crow, his ability was to create illusions and terrifying imagery.

And this one I just posted because I like the art. .__. He's a fan-character from a web-comic called Homestuck. I just wanted a good reason to create a character based on one of the fictional races in the comic.


----------



## vangoghsear (Aug 28, 2012)

Very nice.  You have a good feel for personality in your drawings and a nice sense of line.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 28, 2012)

I agree with van, the personality comes through clearly in these. Not silly at all Sardonis.


----------



## HKayG (Aug 28, 2012)

Personally i love anime/manga art.

And these are good! Are you a member of DeviantArt? You'd get a lot of exposure on there.


----------



## Kryptex (Sep 14, 2012)

Stunning, you really capture the essence when you draw. Faultless lining too.


----------



## Dunluchyn (Sep 15, 2012)

Yeah..the lines are crisp and your SOH is evident..it's damn good thing - not to take ourselves seriously


----------



## Sardonis (Sep 30, 2012)

Thank you for the compliments everyone. And yes, I have a deviantART. o u o 

Also, Dunluchyn: SOH?


----------



## Sardonis (Feb 26, 2013)

Just some new things~
On the left are some older characters of mine, Justin and Gray. They like to sneak into novels they're not allowed to be in and on the right is Kae... he's a pink alien. That's all I'm gonna say about him. Haha.


----------



## Arcwood (Mar 8, 2013)

Good Morning Sunshine is a very interesting peace of art.your drawing isn't bad either


----------



## Circadian (Mar 10, 2013)

These are really good and I love your characters' expressions.  What medium do you use?


----------



## Sardonis (Mar 12, 2013)

I use full photoshop now. I used to use Prisma pens for lines and color digitally in Photoshop, but with my new computer I can finally use my tablet without any lag.


----------

